# fish ideas for 20 litre



## H'''C (19 Nov 2020)

hello guys. Any ideas for some  fish other then boraras or cpd's


----------



## Sammy Islam (19 Nov 2020)

Would only put shrimp or maybe a betta in 20L because if you add soil, plants and a little bit of hardscape it will be less than 20L.


----------



## Wookii (20 Nov 2020)

I agree with Sammy, 20 litre is really a shrimp only tank. My boraras can cover the perimeter of my 100 litre tank in a few seconds, I know they are physically very small, but they are very active fish and I can never understand why they get recommended for very small tanks.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (20 Nov 2020)

Have you considered scarlet badis? Tiny, but beautiful.


----------



## H'''C (20 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Have you considered scarlet badis? Tiny, but beautiful.


yh, however these guys do not accept flake foods at all.


Wookii said:


> I agree with Sammy, 20 litre is really a shrimp only tank. My boraras can cover the perimeter of my 100 litre tank in a few seconds, I know they are physically very small, but they are very active fish and I can never understand why they get recommended for very small tanks.


yes, while i believe the bigger the aquarium the better.  i was under the impression that 20litres is fine for a few of them , however i wouldn't go smaller.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Nov 2020)

Hi all,


Sammy Islam said:


> maybe a betta in 20L


Just shrimp, or  a single male _Betta,_ for me too.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Conort2 (20 Nov 2020)

I’d say a single male betta would be your only option really.

cheers


----------



## aec34 (20 Nov 2020)

Just to chip in, I was sceptical about shrimp at first, but now I have a tankful and they are actually brilliant. Always playing hide and seek and up to something.


----------



## jaypeecee (20 Nov 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Have you considered scarlet badis? Tiny, but beautiful.


Hi Folks,

This is worth looking at before considering Scarlet Badis:

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/dario-dario/

I draw your attention to the following from Seriously Fish:

"Rival males can be very aggressive towards one another, especially in confined spaces. In small aquaria only a single pair or one male and several females should be purchased, but in roomier surroundings a group can coexist provided there is space for each male to establish a territory".

JPC


----------



## alto (20 Nov 2020)

What are the dimensions of your 20l aquarium? 
Filter re moderate or high flow?  
Bettas are not well suited to high flow even when there are some lower flow areas, choosing a short fin Betta such as a half moon plakat HMPK is recommended - not a “Dumbo” as these fish are compromised by those huge pectoral fins and should be kept in low/no flow setups, also “Dragonscale” Bettas may have issues as they mature with the “dragonscales” covering gill plates and even their eyes (choose juvenile dragon Bettas with minimal head coverage, a reputable breeder will be selecting to limit/avoid this defect) 




H'''C said:


> yh, however these guys do not accept flake foods at all.


(In reference to scarlet badis)

I’m not sure where this conviction (convention?) comes from ... a lfs almost always has _Dario dario_ or _Dario sp. ‘Myanmar’_ in stock and both will eat and thrive on suitably sized Bug Bites (small pellet Tropical or Betta pellet (even smaller so no need to crush further))
When fish arrive they are started with decap brine shrimp eggs (reputable source is important) - and various other small foods as there are always other small fish in sale tanks 
Despite most arriving fish being male, they seem to manage group living (with care)

Jurijs mit JS had several D ‘Myanmar’ males and obviously some females in his 60 x 50 scape - as he had juveniles appear - note he also feeds live foods including grindal worms


----------



## H'''C (22 Nov 2020)

its a mini m, and it was just from what i have read when considering smaller fish suited for smaller aquariums. i always kept shrimp before im not against them, i just wanted fish to liven up the aquascape a little. anyway im going to have to add fish temporarily, as there is quite of of worms, so im going to add fish in there to control the numbers, tank is empty so overfeeding is not the issue. il move them out into a larger tank. which im going to be working on very soon


----------



## John Lumb (17 Dec 2020)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Have you considered scarlet badis? Tiny, but beautiful.


I agree. they are gorgeous and the ones I have had have been wonderful.


----------

